# C-41 Chemicals



## bruddaosas (Jun 24, 2021)

Hello, I have been developing black and white film for a while now but I want to try color film. My question is that I want to buy the chemicals for C-41 in bulk powder form, like how I buy my D-76 Kodak developer. I know that I need developer, blix and stabilizer I just don't know what specific chemicals are compatible with each other. I prefer Kodak but if I have to I will buy other brands. Thank you.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 25, 2021)

Link to homemade C-41..........





__





						Home-made C-41 & RA-4 Chemicals
					





					www.bonavolta.ch


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 25, 2021)

Try Home - The Film Photography Project.


----------

